# Tv connected by hdmi cable to pc doesnt display the entire screen



## jgoncalocouto (Aug 19, 2014)

Tv: Panasonic Viera E6 PC: Asus K55VM with Win8
Basically the tv cuts the corners. Can anyone help me?
Screenshot by Lightshot
Can anyone help me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is Windows set to the correct resolution?

Are your video drivers up-to-date?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On the laptop go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt r*esults and *Run As Administrator*. In the* Elevated Device Manager*. Expand *Display*. Take note of what display adapter you have either Intel or nVidia, and then download the latest driver from the Asus page for your model: http://www.service.asus.com/#!downloads/c1wax


----------

